
Ask HN: Good 2FA backup practices - lordqwerty
Recently I&#x27;ve been trying to come up with a good practice to follow when activating 2FA on new services. Obviously when you set up 2FA for an account you get 9 backup codes you can use, in the event of emergency, e.g., phone stolen.<p>Hypothetically if lets say your house burnt down, and it contained all your 2FA backup codes on mobile, tablet, paper, external devices and your computer what&#x27;s your plan of action then?
======
nameofnone
"in the event of emergency, e.g., phone stolen." it is also possible that your
phone get hacked. If you end up in Can then you are screwed globally. No 2FA
works.

